# Please Help me figure out how to sideload mobi books to the fire 8



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I have had at least 1 fire since first generation and just had to replace one with the new Fire 8.  I bought the biggest sd card available and have sideloaded some mp4 files movies, some ripped mp3 music cds and .mobi books.  Everything works but the books.

My main point in having my books on the fire 8 is to use the tts feature.  If actual reading is to be done I prefer my paperwhite.  Anyway I guess I need help in how to do this, where to sideload the mobi books to and how to get the books themselves to show up under books and primarily how to get the tts to work with them.  I know they have tts enabled because they worked on my old kindle fire before it died.

The only success I have had is to use the send to kindle feature and then the book shows up in docs on the fire 8 and from there I can add them to a collection that will show up in books after several annoying time wasting clicks.  But still tts doesn't work.

tts does work OK with books currently checked out of the library and I have no problem with it turning off when the screen goes blank but I really want to just be able to sideload a bunch of .mobi books and have them show up for access and have the tts to work.  This has never been an issue with the other fires I have owned.  This seems a big step backward to me.

Also if the only way I can access books is by using the send to kindle feature does Amazon charge for using that?  I never could see where that is mentioned in their write ups about send to kindle.

Thanks - this is frustrating to no end and Amazon CS is clueless about this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't answer about TTS because I don't use it . . . never have . . . but about Send to Kindle: NO, there is no charge if your content is delivered via WiFi only. If you go to Manage Your Content and Devices, click the right tab, called Settings. Scroll down to Personal Document Settings.

The first section lists all your various devices and the email address for each one. You don't need this if you use Send to Kindle from your computer, but you do if you want to send something as an email attachment instead. I don't use that much myself, but it is sometimes useful if you're sending a PDF, as StK may or may not automatically convert it. I think it's supposed to, or you can tick a box, but it's not been consistent for me. Using an email with an attachment you can include a subject of 'convert' or nothing at all and you know what you're getting. For most things, for me, the StK applet works great and is easier.

Under the list of devices/addresses, on the left you can specify whether to archive things you send. This is on by default using StK unless you've changed it. I like it because then something I've sent is available on any device. I do periodically go to the content section of MYC&D and delete old things sent -- articles from the web, etc -- that I no longer need.

On the right is 'Whispernet delivery options'. Here's where you let Amazon know if you're willing to pay for delivery over the cell network vs wifi. I have mine set from before the StK applet to not send it if it's going to cost more than $0. So, basically, only send via WiFi. Now, there's a simple checkbox you can un-check to not allow delivery via the cell network. If you do have the box checked, you have to specify a dollar amount that you don't want them to go over. There's a 'learn more' link that says what the fees would be.

If you anticipate emailing documents to your device, vs using the StK applet, you'll want to make sure the email addresses you are likely to use are 'whitelisted'. Those are shown just below the archiving and whispernet settings. Your email address on file with Amazon will be on by default, but you can remove it and/or add others. If you try to send something from an email address not listed, it won't go. I don't recall if you get a response saying why.

There is a file size limit regardless -- not sure what it is but I've never had a problem so I think it's fairly generous. The information is there somewhere if you need it.

Books do show up as 'docs' but can be collected.

I found this help page about TTS: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201829850

I expect it doesn't say anything you don't know. I suspect that PDFs, for example, won't work, but it seems to me .mobi should, according to what it says there. It does note that you have to have it turned on overall in the first place -- that's where I'd make my mistake, I'm sure.  But if it's working for kindle/library books then it should for others as well -- unless there are separate toggles, which I wouldn't expect.

To transfer via USB, the key is to put things in the right folder so that the device will see it . . . That's probably going to be 'documents' or something like it. Here's a help page on that: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201974290

I found this help page about the SD card: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201829200 It seems to confirm my recollection that there's a setting where you say whether new stuff goes there or into regular memory. The only things you CAN'T direct automatically to the SD card are email and browser downloads.

If you're not getting satisfaction from kindle support, then you need to very politely ask to speak to a supervisor, and don't take 'no' for an answer. It is possible the person is not understanding your question. Or, you MIGHT try sending a question via email. Your explanation above was very clear -- I understood what your issue was. I find that if I email them -- with some level of detail as above -- I often get a real answer the first time. Sometimes, of course, I get something canned that doesn't answer it (be sure to tell them that, yes, you've verified TTS is on, 'cause that's the first answer you'll probably get) but I respond to that, repeating the question and attaching the original as well. The second time I almost always get someone who has read it and understands what the issue is and can fix it. Sometimes it requires a call after all, but when you do so, they'll have your written correspondence which helps, I think.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Ann.  I will try the things you suggest and will no doubt be back with another question.  Thanks for the how to on send to kindle as far as no charge being generated.  It just seems like this new fire has made things a bit more obscure.

I will be SO disappointed if I can't get the TTS to work on my .mobi books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> Thanks Ann. I will try the things you suggest and will no doubt be back with another question. Thanks for the how to on send to kindle as far as no charge being generated. It just seems like this new fire has made things a bit more obscure.
> 
> I will be SO disappointed if I can't get the TTS to work on my .mobi books.


when I go downstairs later this morning where my Fire lives . . . I'll find one of my .mobi books I've got archived and see if I can figure anything out. If I do, I'll post.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can't answer about TTS because I don't use it . . . never have . . . but about Send to Kindle: NO, there is no charge if your content is delivered via WiFi only. If you go to Manage Your Content and Devices, click the right tab, called Settings. Scroll down to Personal Document Settings.
> 
> The first section lists all your various devices and the email address for each one. You don't need this if you use Send to Kindle from your computer, but you do if you want to send something as an email attachment instead. I don't use that much myself, but it is sometimes useful if you're sending a PDF, as StK may or may not automatically convert it. I think it's supposed to, or you can tick a box, but it's not been consistent for me. Using an email with an attachment you can include a subject of 'convert' or nothing at all and you know what you're getting. For most things, for me, the StK applet works great and is easier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> >>>> I was with you up until Whispernet delivery options. Can't seem to find that. Saw something about Whispercast.


I was going through my settings as I typed and just doublechecked: the Whispernet setting is to the right of the archive section; both are under the list of your devices and email addresses. It's not completely obvious since it's not the next thing down, but you have to look to the right. There's a small 'edit' button on mine to change things.

Whispercast settings are further down the page; that's something different.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I was going through my settings as I typed and just doublechecked: the Whispernet setting is to the right of the archive section; both are under the list of your devices and email addresses. It's not completely obvious since it's not the next thing down, but you have to look to the right. There's a small 'edit' button on mine to change things.
> 
> Whispercast settings are further down the page; that's something different.


Not seeing anything to the right on my windows 10 pc

I tried to put a screenshot here but couldn't figure that out either. sigh.

All I am seeing is edit archive settings.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looked at the help page and saw this:



> To set or update your documents charge limit:
> 
> Go to Manage Your Content and Devices.
> Select the Settings tab.
> ...


Note the part I put in bold. I guess if you don't have any devices with a 3G/cell radio -- in other words, if all your devices are WiFi only -- you won't see the option.

Which also means you don't need to worry about incurring charges.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Looked at the help page and saw this:
> 
> Note the part I put in bold. I guess if you don't have any devices with a 3G/cell radio -- in other words, if all your devices are WiFi only -- you won't see the option.
> 
> Which also means you don't need to worry about incurring charges.


Thanks Ann and you are correct I have only wifi devices registered. At least now I know I am not going blind or senile. haha.

Did you get a chance to try to sideload a .mobi book?

Meanwhile I tried Amazon CS again and asked for a supervisor who I think knew less than the first guy. She put me on hold and never returned and the mayday session timed out. She has never called back and I know she has all my info. Less than impressed by what generally is stellar CS.

I sure appreciate your help Ann.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> Thanks Ann and you are correct I have only wifi devices registered. At least now I know I am not going blind or senile. haha.
> 
> Did you get a chance to try to sideload a .mobi book?
> 
> ...


Wait. If you're using 'mayday', that's a service that is no longer part of the Fire system.

I think I'm confused?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.

I got one of my send to kindle documents to download to the Fire HD8 . . . . was reminded again how slow it is relative to my newer tablet. 

Anyway, at first, I saw no way to use text to speech. The only thing in help was about Voice View which is something different -- it's part of 'accessibility'.

Basically looked everywhere.  Finally, while in the document, I tapped the three dots and one of the options was 'additional settings' which took me to the general settings area -- Reader settings, specifically. Turns out I'd had text to speech turned off, because I knew I was never going to use it.

Once I turned it on, I went back to the document and tapped to bring up menus . . . text to speech showed up at the bottom of the page. There's a right pointing triangle to turn it on and you can set the speed.  At first I didn't hear anything, but then I realized I had the speakers (which aren't great in the first place) turned way down. Once I turned 'em up a bit I could here her reading. (One reason I don't like TTS is that there's no option for a male voice.  )

So . . . . that's what I can tell you. . . . .hope it helps.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

No the fire 8 doesn't have mayday built in like the hdx did but when talking to cs they can open a mayday session to access the tablet.

Was the turn on tts in general or for the specific book?

I did get some to work by using send to kindle and having the box checked to archive documents on device.  That is the only think I can think of that I did differently but it did work on most but not all books I sent.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> Did you sideload the mobi or use send to kindle?


It was a send to kindle from a web article . . . .I don't do side loading.



> No the fire 8 doesn't have mayday built in like the hdx did but when talking to cs they can open a mayday session to access the tablet.


Ah! didn't know that. So it's like they can log in to manipulate the device to see how it's behaving. Cool.



> Was the turn on tts in generall or for the specific book?


It was a general setting; I found it in a regular Kindle book, too.

You should be able to access it via Settings . . . let me see . . .

Gee . . . . it's not obvious at all where the setting is . . . but I found it.

Tap the settings icon.
Tap "apps & games" -- totally non-intuitive; apps and games are NOT books! 
Tap Amazon application settings
Tap Reader settings

There are a bunch of things you can toggle on that page including TTS; be sure to scroll down for more.

BUT . . . . if it's working on kindle books, you must have it set correctly.


----------

